# Audio OK but huge video lag during playback



## karpa79 (Oct 11, 2008)

HI all, I have Pentium 4, 3Ghz, 512ram radeon9250 128mb video card, dvi out to samsung 1080p screen. I am trying to play a 1080p rmk movie file thats 8gb through km player. audio is fine but video lags severely. any ideas?


----------



## karpa79 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok so now I can play a 720p file at 4gig size, but still have the same problem at 1080p and 8gig size file. Is it my video card or on board ram that is holding me back?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Syncing problems are hard to diagnose this way because it can be almost anything from encoding errors intentional and unintentional to system resource use to video player incompatibilities.

I would say its mostly encoding problems that I encounter.
The type of syncing problem can help determine the source such as is it a constant lag, does it grow or decrease over the length of the video, is it fine and then suddenly appear at a certain point?

I would also say that you are "iffy" on having the resources needed to play back a 1080p or even a rich 720p signal, in such a case as that look at your processor usage during playback and for any other anomolies like slight stuttering to know if its on the limit. Some video players use fewer resources as well. Try VLC media player for example.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

karpa79 said:


> Ok so now I can play a 720p file at 4gig size, but still have the same problem at 1080p and 8gig size file. Is it my video card or on board ram that is holding me back?


You probably could use more RAM. And a new HD ATI card. ATI always recommends at least 1 GB RAM under their HD playback specs,

Their HD line handles the particulars in hardware.

* Integrated AMD Xilleon HDTV encoder
o Provides high quality analog TV output (component/S-video/composite)
o Supports SDTV and HDTV resolutions
o Underscan and overscan compensation
* MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, WMV9,* VC-1, and H.264/AVC encoding and transcoding*
* Seamless integration of pixel shaders with video in real time
* VGA mode support on all display outputs


----------



## karpa79 (Oct 11, 2008)

OK so I have upgraded to 1G DDR ram. I see a little improvement in start up time but other than that, the delay is still present. I have also read that a P4 is incapable of processing 1080p. I can however play sample 1080p files from microsoft hidef downloads. I suppose the next move is to update the video card as Mystic eyes suggests.


----------

